# PSI's Capri fountain pen



## ngeb528 (May 6, 2009)

Has anyone made a pen using this kit?

It's a little shorter than most fountain pens and I was wondering how comfortable it would be for a smaller hand.

I'm considering trying one out for myself.

Any experiences?


----------



## scotirish (May 6, 2009)

Yes!  Pen is small but nice.


----------



## ngeb528 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks.  Went ahead and ordered one to try for myself.  I appreciate your input.


----------

